# Seriously Nice Mystery Vise



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

I HAVE A VISE & I WAS HOPING THE VISE SQUAD CAN TELL ME SOMETHING ABOUT IT  . 

THIS LITTLE GUY IS AN AMAZING PIECE OF WORK . 
NOT ONLY DOES IT SWIVEL ON IT's BASE 360° IT ALSO ROTATES ON IT's AXIS 360° . 

THERE IS MORE . IT HAS INTERNAL DETENTS LOCATED EVERY 15° SO IT CAN 
LOCK ON 24 DIVISIONS OF A CIRCLE LIKE A COLLET INDEXER . 

THE WORKMANSHIP IS IMPECCABLE . MATING SURFACES INTERNALLY HAVE A SCALING PATTERN AND EVERY MAJOR PART IS TAGGED TO THE SERIAL NUMBER LIKE A FINE ANTIQUE FIREARM .  

THE JAWS ARE 3.5" WIDE AND IT OPENS ABOUT AS FAR . IT HAS KEYS TO ALIGN IT WITH 
TABLE SLOTS . THE ONLY THING MISSING IS THE NAME OF THE MAKER !   

THE COLOR AND FINISH OF THE PAINTWORK MAKES ME THINK OF HARDINGE . 
I HAVE LOOKED ONLINE AND FOUND NOTHING LIKE IT . 

ANY IDEAS ?


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 17, 2016)

I have never seen one of those before, but that is a very cool vice.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 17, 2016)

I think you'll find it's from a tool and cutter grinder or a specialty mill for tool makers. just my guess?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok, where are you finding all of these cool tools?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 17, 2016)

That looks like it could be a very useful tool. What do you suppose the t-nut slots on the main body are for? Mike


----------



## arcflash (Jan 17, 2016)

I want one!


----------



## chips&more (Jan 17, 2016)

I have been around the block more than once! And I have never seen anything like it before??? VERY NICE! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 17, 2016)

arcflash said:


> I want one!


That makes two of us.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok, where are you finding all of these cool tools?  

THERE IS MORE . 
HOW ABOUT  THIS 8" GERMAN MADE HOFMANN ROTARY TABLE ?  


OR A NOS EMCO TAILSTOCK CHUCK ?


----------



## ogberi (Jan 17, 2016)

Very interesting vise!  I can't hazard a guess as to it's original intended purpose, other than being a 'Universal' vise for light duty work.  Definitely wouldn't go hogging with it, but it'd be just the ticket for a tool or surface grinder.  Very cool, and an excellent find!  I'm sure all of us would love to have one tucked away on the shelf.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 17, 2016)

Ima tell ya what I'm gona do , you pack it up real good send it to me . I'll use it for seven or eight years ,ifn I likes it after that I'll let ya know and send a few bucks to cover the shipping and I won't charge ya for the ckin it out . sound good to u does to me. ha great find anyway .


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 17, 2016)

Love the vise. I'd be willing to take it off your hands.


----------



## joshua43214 (Jan 17, 2016)

That vise is cursed!
You are lucky you have survived the curse this long.

I strongly suggest you put it in a box and send it to me. Do it first thing in the morning.
I can see to it's proper disposal.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 17, 2016)

The rotary table is not that interesting. But you’re doing it to me again with that chuck and the bearing jaws!!! Maybe a burnisher or a live rest for the tailstock?


----------



## David VanNorman (Jan 17, 2016)

I've not seen one like it either.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 18, 2016)

Only thing I see wrong with it is it's not mine!


Chip


----------



## arcflash (Jan 18, 2016)

Talked to our tool grinder today and he has two of them, one of which he grandfather made as a tool and die maker when at Honeywell.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jan 18, 2016)

Wake Forest isn't that far from Weaverville.  I'll come take that off your hands!


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 30, 2018)

I'm a vise collector and I have never seen one like that... ever....


----------

